# have been let go :what are my entitlements?



## wanagetahome (18 Sep 2008)

I need to get some advice please: I have been with my current employer for only 5 months, so technically im still on 'probation' until my 6th month.
However yesterday, 3 people in my team in work got made redundant, and I got told that there was no more work for me. and i was told to go on garden leave? We were all told that there was one role available, we could all interview for, but its a different role and lesser money.

Now i know you have to be working for 104 week before you qualify for redundancy, however are there any rights for employees like me?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

None as far as I know. If in doubt ask _NERA_ (www.employmentrights.ie). Time to sign on, maybe file [broken link removed] for tax back and find another job ASAP?


----------



## wanagetahome (18 Sep 2008)

thought so. thanks for that, well i have 2 interviews lined up for tomorrow so fingers crossed. 

Thanks clubman


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

Sign on anyway even just to avail of _PRSI _credits.


----------



## emaol (18 Sep 2008)

Agree with signing on now. 
Assuming you get the job from the interviews, could be some weeks before the position starts.


----------



## wanagetahome (18 Sep 2008)

Am i entitled to sign on if i am on 'garden leave' whereby i am paid up to the end of my notice period but im just not to be present in the company. or do I have to wait until after this period has passed and im no longer being paid?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

From when your _P45 _and/or _RP1 _(redundancy form if applicable) is dated I assume.


----------



## gipimann (19 Sep 2008)

You won't be considered unemployed (and therefore will be ineligible to sign on or receive Welfare payments) while you're on garden leave, as you're still being paid by the company.   Once your notice period ceases, you will be able to make your claim (if you need to).


----------



## mousey (19 Sep 2008)

that happened to me not so long ago, was with company 5.5yrs left to work in midlands were I'd recently moved to. I only gave old company 2wks notice and after 3wks in new company they said there was not enough work and they were merging it to the dublin office. I was freaked as they would have known before I started. The other frustrating part was I was told on a Friday evening at 4.50. Too late to contact any agencies and left to ponder the situation over the weekend. Anyways they paid me a month in advance and I was unable to sign on. Luckily I did find a job before the month was up so I didnt loose out on my PRSI weeks. One thing I would say is my contract initially had said I had to give them 3mths notice should I want to leave. I regret not trying to get the same in return but was just too in shock when it happened to me.  My situation now is still working through 6mth probation but am now pregnant and will be 6mths pregnant when my probation is up. Two very unclear mths ahead for me now :-(


----------



## Calebs Dad (19 Sep 2008)

I would ask them to pay you in lieu of the garden leave and go now. By going now you can sign on, the paperwork takes time to process and there is a backlog


----------

